# Superset Or Not?



## LITTLEME (Mar 16, 2005)

Wanted To Get Everyone's Opinion On Supersetting. If It Works For Them If So What Exercises? I've Tried A Number Of Ways However I Personally Feel That I Get Better Results Without Supersetting. Maybe There Are Some Good Combo's Out There That Work For You


----------



## max lift (Mar 16, 2005)

I think that supersetting is something to be done once and a while to shock your body , I dont think its a practice that you would want to include in your day to day workout , kinda like 21s which I love cus the burn is great.Everyone is diferant and this is what works for me .


----------



## pincrusher (Mar 16, 2005)

i prefer drop sets over supersets.  my favorite is called "down the rack" stand over the heaviest dumbells you can do 6-8 good reps on the dumbell curl and after you cant do anymore reps put them on the rack and immediately grab the next lighter pair and keep going down the rack till there are no more dumbells to use except for those chrome ones for girls(and oracle).  alot of days, this will be the only set i  do for biceps other than 2-3 warm up sets with a light weight.  cant move my arms after this one.


----------



## LITTLEME (Mar 16, 2005)

That Sounds Good. I'll Have To Try That


----------



## DragonRider (Mar 16, 2005)

max lift said:
			
		

> I think that supersetting is something to be done once and a while to shock your body , I dont think its a practice that you would want to include in your day to day workout , kinda like 21s which I love cus the burn is great.Everyone is diferant and this is what works for me .



Very good point.


----------



## ORACLE (Mar 17, 2005)

I like to do incline dumbbell flyes and go right into incline dumbell presses.  Man that's hard to do with some weight.


----------



## LITTLEME (Mar 17, 2005)

I Like To Superset Flat Bench Dumbell And Db Flyes, And Also Incline Db Press And Db Flyes. 3 Sets 10 Each. Now That Burns


----------



## ORACLE (Mar 17, 2005)

LITTLEME said:
			
		

> I Like To Superset Flat Bench Dumbell And Db Flyes, And Also Incline Db Press And Db Flyes. 3 Sets 10 Each. Now That Burns



Copy cat....just kidding


----------



## LITTLEME (Mar 17, 2005)

I Just Want To Be Like Oracle... Your My Hero


----------



## ORACLE (Mar 17, 2005)

I also do the curls with the ez curl bar.  Where you bring it up halfway for a few reps then right after that you go to the top and go half way down.  Love the burn and pump.


----------



## ORACLE (Mar 17, 2005)

LITTLEME said:
			
		

> I Just Want To Be Like Oracle... Your My Hero



I'm not a role model..........lol


----------



## max lift (Mar 17, 2005)

oracle said:
			
		

> I also do the curls with the ez curl bar.  Where you bring it up halfway for a few reps then right after that you go to the top and go half way down.  Love the burn and pump.



Thats what a 21 is you go 7 halfway ,  then 7 from half to the top than 7 full curls with the ez or straight bar. with no rest between . Makes your freaking arms fall off  :twisted:


----------



## ORACLE (Mar 17, 2005)

max lift said:
			
		

> Thats what a 21 is you go 7 halfway ,  then 7 from half to the top than 7 full curls with the ez or straight bar. with no rest between . Makes your freaking arms fall off  :twisted:



gotta love them


----------



## Blackbird (Mar 18, 2005)

pincrusher said:
			
		

> i prefer drop sets over supersets.  my favorite is called "down the rack" stand over the heaviest dumbells you can do 6-8 good reps on the dumbell curl and after you cant do anymore reps put them on the rack and immediately grab the next lighter pair and keep going down the rack till there are no more dumbells to use except for those chrome ones for girls(and oracle).  alot of days, this will be the only set i  do for biceps other than 2-3 warm up sets with a light weight.  cant move my arms after this one.




I can't remember where it was,may have been an article posted, but I think it said that the muscle can only respond to an increase in weight from set to set.  In order for it to grow you must bring it past the point that the previous weight did.
Either way, I'm trying this "down the rack" on bicep day.


----------



## ORACLE (Mar 18, 2005)

pincrusher said:
			
		

> except for those chrome ones for girls(and oracle).



Bro those are my Max dumbbells.  Actually i've heard of this excersise but with the barbell's that are "fixed" at certain weights.  In the gym i workout at it would be hard to go right to the next weight since no one puts them back in any order.


----------

